# Emmy's LOL 2010



## R00t_Decision (Aug 29, 2010)

So Madmen wins again, over Dexter who had it's best season yet and over Breaking Bad.

3/4 times? Dexter got robbed.. Fuck those homers who vote. Emmies are rigged.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2010)

Mad Men's season WAS better hater.  Lost should have won though


----------



## K (Aug 29, 2010)

The VMA's rule.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2010)

the fuck cares about the emmy's?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

Breaking Bad not wining was BS.

They took home best actor and supporting actor though.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 30, 2010)

Mad Men Season 3 was so much better than Dexter Season 4 it's not even funny.

I enjoyed Dexter Season 4 (although it was definitely weak compared to S1/S2) but Mad Men is just way above it, top notch TV.

Same goes for Breaking Bad.

With the way Season 4 is going right now, Mad Men is pretty much on the same level of The Wire ; if Season 5 can somehow top/match this than I'd say it takes the crown as the best TV show ever made.


----------



## ez (Aug 30, 2010)

Dexter's best season was its first.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2010)

Season 3 of Breaking Bad > Anything Mad Men could ever do.

Nuff said.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Season 3 of Breaking Bad > Anything Mad Men could ever do.
> 
> Nuff said.


no                 .


----------



## kaz (Aug 30, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> With the way Season 4 is going right now, Mad Men is pretty much on the same level of The Wire ; if Season 5 can somehow top/match this than I'd say it takes the crown as the best TV show ever made.



Mad Men being on the same level as The Wire?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2010)

Mad man will never be on the wire's level...ever.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dexter should have slaughtered the mad men and thrown them into the ocean.
Fucking critics....


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Mad Men Season 3 was so much better than Dexter Season 4 it's not even funny.
> 
> I enjoyed Dexter Season 4 (although it was definitely weak compared to S1/S2) but Mad Men is just way above it, top notch TV.
> 
> ...



I'm a huge Mad Men fan, but it could never be as good as The Wire.  Anyways I really still think Lost should have won on the basis of its last season and it was pretty much one of the most ambitious televesion shows ever created.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 31, 2010)

What the shiiit is so great about mad men, it's the same generic plot all season. I'm starting to get bored watching the episodes.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to watch Mad Men, gave it an honest chance. But after a while I just got very bored of it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

it's a slow burn series so it takes buildup, it's not the same generic storyline either.  The setting and characters are the reasons I personally enjoy it so much.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Lost  
Seriously biggest failure season ever made...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2010)

Lost should have gotten all the awards. They've been quite unfair to the best series of all times.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

Sin said:


> Season 3 of Breaking Bad > Anything Mad Men could ever do.
> 
> Nuff said.



true       dat


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Mad Men Bores the shit out of me in a way not even reality tv can.
I know I'm alone here but I guess everyone gets one freak taste.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 31, 2010)

Reason why mad men wins, is cause the people who were adults in the 60's, are in charge. i'm guessn' 

derp


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

That makes no sense, shut up


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lost should have gotten all the awards. They've been quite unfair to the best series of all times.




Maybe the biggest joke show of all time...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

Why is it the biggest joke of all time?


----------



## Just Blaze (Aug 31, 2010)

Mad Men has Christina Hendricks.  Nothing else matters.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Why is it the biggest joke of all time?



Because there were like a 1000 unanswered mysteries and they answered shit...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2010)

It seems impossible for him to grasp that *gasp* people may have different tastes.

Oh and Bryan Cranston is still kicking ass and taking names so that is good


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't even bother to watch the Emmy's.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Oh and Bryan Cranston is still kicking ass and taking names so that is good



Yes he definitely deserved that win, he's amazing in that show.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 1, 2010)

Mad Men is stylish



Just Blaze said:


> Mad Men has Christina Hendricks.  Nothing else matters.


Quoted for Truth


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 1, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Mad Men Bores the shit out of me in a way not even reality tv can.
> I know I'm alone here but I guess everyone gets one freak taste.



Nah you're not alone, I also never got why people are so hung up on the wire either.

Both bored the shit out of me.

Breaking Bad, Dexter and Lost are still great shows, no matter how lame the award choices are, they can't take that away from them.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 1, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> I enjoyed Dexter Season 4 (although it was definitely weak compared to S1/S2)



You crazy. S4 of Dexter was its best season by far.


----------



## pfft (Sep 1, 2010)

mad men >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.. all the other shows that were nominated


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Nah you're not alone, I also never got why people are so hung up on the wire either.
> 
> Both bored the shit out of me.
> 
> Breaking Bad, Dexter and Lost are still great shows, no matter how lame the award choices are, they can't take that away from them.



You didn't like The Wire?  You're the first person I've ever heard say that


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2010)

Conan should have won.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> You crazy. S4 of Dexter was its best season by far.



Nah 1 is still better but yeah def better then 2-3


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2010)

pfft said:


> mad men >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.. all the other shows that were nominated


Yup, Mad Men is so above and beyond every show on television now it's not even funny.

Only show that comes close is Breaking Bad.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 1, 2010)

I can only remember I said "Poor Hugh Laurie"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 1, 2010)

Dexter should have won. Sucha great show IMO


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 3, 2010)

Parallax said:


> That makes no sense, shut up





Parallax said:


> Why is it the biggest joke of all time?



You're too dumb to comprehend things.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol, Dexter is an entertaining enough show, but people are really complaining it didn't get accolades when a third of S4 is "forbidden chubby latino love" soap opera horseshit, another third "Who killed Lundy/STUNTIN' FOR MAH DADDY!" contrived horseshit, and only the final third is any good? 

Dexter is a show that would benefit from being 30 minutes with commercials.

Surprise, surprise: Mad Men has its knob slobbed on because, "Like, omigah, people back in the '60s were so superficial!"

And The Wire? Regardless of what you think about the White Liberal moralizing, it's an extremely intricate and well-written show. Not in the sense of symbolism/"character development", which tend to be excuses for why nothing's actually happening on-screen (*coughMadMencough*), but how all of the plots and subplots mesh together and build off of one another.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 3, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Lol, Dexter is an entertaining enough show, but people are really complaining it didn't get accolades when a third of S4 is "forbidden chubby latino love" soap opera horseshit, another third "Who killed Lundy/STUNTIN' FOR MAH DADDY!" contrived horseshit, and only the final third is any good?
> 
> Dexter is a show that would benefit from being 30 minutes with commercials.
> 
> ...


Your description of The Wire fits Mad Men perfectly, it is an extremely intricate and well written show with plots and subplots that all mesh together beautifully and build off one another.

I can understand people not being able to get into Mad Men's glacial pacing, but to outright call it a bad show? It's such an extremely well written show that it just defies logic for someone to say such a thing.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll have to take your word for it.

I admit to not having given Mad Men a fair shake. I've watched a few episodes outside of any meaningful context or continuity. My hate for it, as of now, is based more on how I've heard it described than the actual show itself (minus the pacing).


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

This is why I do not watch the Emmys.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Lol, Dexter is an entertaining enough show, but people are really complaining it didn't get accolades when a third of S4 is "forbidden chubby latino love" soap opera horseshit, another third "Who killed Lundy/STUNTIN' FOR MAH DADDY!" contrived horseshit, and only the final third is any good?



This...Although I think season 4 was a step up from season 3 with Trinity, who was a well conceived villain. Still they spent far too much time on meaningless subplots which can pretty much be classified as filler. So I can't really sympathize with the baawwwing in this thread over an Emmy it didn't really deserve. 

And now that Dexter is getting milked for another two seasons, I'm unsure on where they plan to go with the show before they start repeating themselves. It was setup to be campy from the start, imo six seasons is far too much for a show about a serial killer.


----------



## bURN (Sep 3, 2010)

people watch the emmy's


----------



## Sassy (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't watch the EMMY'S OH WELL! V_V


----------

